# Pittsburgh SWAT uses Challenge Coins to help families of fallen heroes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Editor's Corner*
with PoliceOne Senior Editor Doug Wyllie

*Pittsburgh SWAT uses Challenge Coins to help families of fallen heroes*

Since April 4, 2009, when an ambush incident in the Stanton Heights section of Pittsburgh took the lives of officers Eric Kelly, Paul J. Sciullo II, and Stephen J. Mayhle, their police family has been not only mourning their loss, but working to help the families of these fallen heroes.









Pittsburgh police officers gather to pay respects to three slain police officers. (_AP Photo)_

*Related Articles:*

Special coverage: Pittsburgh mourns slain officersThree Pa. officers killed, suspect arrested

Sadness, and a reminder for vigilance

Pittsburgh looking at equipment, police training after shootings

Hundreds mourn three slain Pittsburgh police officers

Counter-ambush tactics for patrol officers

In particular, the Pittsburgh PD SWAT team has put together a campaign to raise money for the families through the sale of Pittsburgh Memorial Challenge Coins.

"We wanted to do more than just donate money," said Detective Chris Marks, who has been in contact with PoliceOne in recent days regarding the fundraising effort. "We wanted something that would memorialize the Officers... and also something for people to have to remember that they too helped out. Rather than our SWAT team simply donating money to the fund, we came up with the idea of selling these coins instead. We all donated an amount and had these minted. We can then sell them as many times over to continue to contribute, rather than a one time deal," Marks told PoliceOne.

Full Article: Pittsburgh SWAT uses Challenge Coins to help families of fallen heroes


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice idea


----------

